# Pachnoda Grub Cocoons (Fruit beetles)



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi peeps,

Bought some of these for my geckos and frog....had them before but always fed them off before they changed. Well I went to feed my frog the other night .....and I find these big brown golf balls instead. I presumed these are the cocoons just before they turn to8 beetles.
My question is.....how long will they stay like this before emerging? I don't know wether to attempt to keep them as pets as I do think theyvare very pretty bugs, so if anyone can give me some pointers on them then this would be great thanks : victory:

Im off to have a look at some care sheets anyway.....but we all know how contradictory they can be so thats why I would appreciate advice from someone who actually successfully keeps/breeds them


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have had them before, I am not sure how long they stay as cocoons but the beetles themselves only live for 6 months. I had a colony in a two foot by one foot fish tank. I had some rotten leaves and wood in the Eco earth for the grubs and then I put in fruit for the beetles twice a week or so. PM me if you need more info


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I have had them before, I am not sure how long they stay as cocoons but the beetles themselves only live for 6 months. I had a colony in a two foot by one foot fish tank. I had some rotten leaves and wood in the Eco earth for the grubs and then I put in fruit for the beetles twice a week or so. PM me if you need more info


Thanks .... I have read about 6 care sheets and they all seem pretty similar and easy to care for.
Do the beetles themselves bite?? I know the grubs can pack a punch with their jaws but are adults the same? :lol2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I never handled my adults because they can let out a liquid like millipedes. If I needed to move them I would put some gloves on


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

If I remember rightly it was around 2/3 months until they emerge, they're awesome little beetles and soo easy to keep.

On the biting question I'm sure they could bite but I can't imagine one actually biting someone, the grubs on the other hand :devil:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff. Have stuck them on top of one of my ceramically heated boa vivs and will watch and wait :lol2: in the meantime I will get a deep tub sorted with some wood and leaves in ready for when they pop out.

Thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep these in my phelsuma viv as a bit of added colour. The beetles don't bite or if they do I haven't been bitten! I leave mine at room temperature and they hatch from their. Cocoons in about a month and a half.


----------

